# New KegLand - Multi/Universal Ball Lock Keg Post - WIN FREE STUFF



## KegLand-com-au (21/9/18)

Hey guys,

We just released these new multi posts which you can see here:
https://www.kegland.com.au/multi-post-for-cornelius-type-kegs-fits-gas-and-liquid.html

We wanted to do a mini competition and get some feedback from you guys.

I was hoping to see what you guys thought about this product and also thought we could share some ideas on how to use this product.

We have already started to use these multi posts on a few kegs here at our warehouse but we wanted to see what ideas you could come up with?

So for the next 20 days whoever posts up the best idea on how to use these Multi/Universal keg post will win 6 free multi-posts and 1 free 5 panel caps.

So you will win 6 of these:
https://www.kegland.com.au/multi-post-for-cornelius-type-kegs-fits-gas-and-liquid.html

and also win one of these
https://www.kegland.com.au/brew-crew-5-panel-cap-pen-holder.html

So it's only a small prize but we mainly wanted to see what ideas you guys came up with.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (21/9/18)

Here is the video on the product:


----------



## SponsorSFC (21/9/18)

If I had both on a keg I would probably try adding a floating dip tube to the gas post and possibly carbonate through the liquid post.


----------



## altone (21/9/18)

Perfect for my corny kegmenter can put the spunding valve wherever . Nice idea,
Means I can transfer from fermenter to keg without moving stuff around.


----------



## DU99 (21/9/18)

converting to pinlock


----------



## Crakkers (21/9/18)

DU99 said:


> converting to pinlock


In the interest of beer conservation & no chance of a disastrous mess, I'll be sticking with my pinlocks!


----------



## MHB (21/9/18)

interesting idea, commercial kegs use interchangeable QD fittings, but its pretty easy to tell which is which on a keg coupler, still a few cellarmen have had a quick beer shower.
Can see places where an interchangeable post would be useful, but I thought the whole idea of noninterchangeable posts/disconnects would be to idiot proof the system as much as posable. Making mistakes like connecting your reg to the liquid post just that little bit harder.
Mark


----------



## Brewman_ (21/9/18)

Sorry, not a fan of making fittings that can fit multiple different designed input output sockets / posts.

The posts were made different for a reason, and that is good design. These things are normally done for safety and / or eliminating the chance of contamination. I like those features in the connectors.

I see there is convenience temptation, but not a fan.

Steve


----------



## maggotbrain65 (22/9/18)

You could add a diptube with a tiny nozzle, making it a liquid CIP post for cleaning your kegs. One keg with PBW being forced under pressure into the soiled keg.


----------



## markp (22/9/18)

I’d like to see these used on carbonation caps [emoji482]


----------



## Pugdog1 (22/9/18)

markp said:


> I’d like to see these used on carbonation caps [emoji482]


Carbonation caps already fit both?


----------



## Pugdog1 (22/9/18)

KegLand-com-au said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> We just released these new multi posts which you can see here:
> https://www.kegland.com.au/multi-post-for-cornelius-type-kegs-fits-gas-and-liquid.html
> ...




I think some of the best uses could be making extensions with a joiner fitting to create a double ended post to existing lines if you need a temporarily longer line.

possibly good to add onto a fermenter so all your transfers can be done via post and disconnects rather than buying extra fittings like quick disconnects etc. Maybe even usable with pump systems for robobrews.

As they currently are I would use them with this carbonation lid (https://www.kegland.com.au/carbonation-keg-lid-with-2-micron-diffusion-stone.html)
Then I would swap the two normal post with 2 of your multi post and have a Pluto gun connected to each post so at partys two people could pour from the keg at the same time. Could sell a party conversion bundle on your site possibly to. To draw interest

Thats all my ideas at this stage.


----------



## brewgasm (22/9/18)

markp said:


> I’d like to see these used on carbonation caps [emoji482]


Carbonation caps already use a universal post but I guess you could use it to make your own carbonation cap.


----------



## brewgasm (22/9/18)

I would probably use them to convert the caps that came with my mini kegs into carbonation caps. Also wouldn't mind converting a sodastream bottle cap into a carbonation cap.


----------



## brewgasm (22/9/18)

Another use I can think of is making a cip jig for my taps and lines that will enable the flow to be reversed with ease. I already use ball lock posts on the back of shanks in place of the barb


----------



## goatchop41 (22/9/18)

Brewman_ said:


> Sorry, not a fan of making fittings that can fit multiple different designed input output sockets / posts.
> 
> The posts were made different for a reason, and that is good design. These things are normally done for safety and / or eliminating the chance of contamination. I like those features in the connectors.
> 
> ...



Why should we all be made to use the equipment that is designed to stop the lowest common denominator from buggering things up? New equipment/parts like this is great for those who actually have some experience and can make use of them.


----------



## enoch (23/9/18)

What about a burton union system with the gas post on the lower keg going to the gas post (or the beer post?) on the upper keg?
Which post to which? Plenty of options with these posts.
Safety first you will need one post on the top keg running to airlock still.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (23/9/18)

Pugdog1 said:


> Carbonation caps already fit both?



Not all of them do but most certainly most of the new ones do.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (23/9/18)

Crakkers said:


> In the interest of beer conservation & no chance of a disastrous mess, I'll be sticking with my pinlocks!





maggotbrain65 said:


> You could add a diptube with a tiny nozzle, making it a liquid CIP post for cleaning your kegs. One keg with PBW being forced under pressure into the soiled keg.



It would be nice to make a CIP for cleaning kegs but the issue with corny kegs is that the geometry of the keg doesn't lend itself well to CIP. 

Commercial kegs with d-type and a-type spears have been designed specifically so all the internal surfaces of the keg get covered during CIP including the inside and outside surface of the spear. Also the kegs when placed upside down drain out completely which is another requirement for CIP to work really well. So as much as we really like the idea of CIP for corny kegs we have not really found a good way to make this work but we are open to ideas.


----------



## hotmelt (23/9/18)

Maybe if it came with an extra white O ring to put on your gas post or when using it as a gas post.


----------



## markp (23/9/18)

Pugdog1 said:


> Carbonation caps already fit both?



Not mine


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (23/9/18)

markp said:


> Not mine


The newer ones do, I have one that fits both gas and liquid disconnects


----------



## Boxcar (24/9/18)

FarsideOfCrazy said:


> The newer ones do, I have one that fits both gas and liquid disconnects



So do mine (they're all stainless too), but they don't fit as well with one disconnect as they do with the other.

CIP works well/fine on a corny if you pump/blast water up the center (without the lid on) with a ball and pump water up both posts, draining back out the center lid. See SS Brewtech's take on what hundreds of homebrewers have been doing for years with all manner of sump and smaller pumps.


----------



## MHB (24/9/18)

CIP is Clean In Place, makes lots of sense with bigger tanks that you cant easily pick up and move, but if you are thinking of applying it to Corny kegs it would mean cleaning the keg in the fridge, without moving it - not really necessary.
If you mean some sort of keg cleaner, that's a very different idea to CIP, be worth looking at how small brewers clean their 50L kegs, its a pretty well established process, Blow out, Rinse, Hot Caustic, Rinse, Sanitise, Pressurise... Probably a few more blow out cycles in there to.
Mark


----------



## Andyd (24/9/18)

I'd replace the three I have in my wall for cleaning:

One runs high concentration line cleaner,
One runs water
One runs gas (for keg and line purging)

I'd just have the one turret on the wall (or maybe a few in parallel), hooked up to three button valves so I can just hit the line with the right agent with the flick of a button.

Andy


----------



## Boxcar (24/9/18)

MHB said:


> CIP is Clean In Place,



Yes, you have to flip/move the keg. What I should have said was that the business hardware can be the same as used for CIP on an object that remains truly stationary.

The easiest semi-automated keg cleaning process for a home brewer is a spray ball and recirculating pump that can be dropped into different buckets. It's a lot more costly to mimic a commercial keg cleaning system with multiple tanks and 3-way valves where the keg remains stationary.

The point is however that a corny can be just as conveniently washed as a Sanke for the home brewer.


----------



## MHB (24/9/18)

Shure, you are just talking about a basic keg washer, its a world away from CIP.
My question is how it relates to the benefits of a universal post. You will need the spray ball and two disconnects, for a universal post to be of any benefit (questionable) every keg you wanted to clean would need two "Uniposts", all it would save is the couple of seconds it takes to connect the right disconnect to each post. Still means that anyone could miss-connect the keg when it goes back into the fridge, being pissed, a moment of inattention, yakking to a mate... yep I can see me doing something dumb on occasion, at least the posts that are there help to minimise stuffups.
Not saying that they wont be useful in some applications, just wont be pulling off every post I own and replacing them any time soon.

Helped build a keg & cube cleaner, made out of an old stainless laundry tub, had a stainless pipe riser in the middle with a spray ball, a gas and liquid disconnect, the pump and cleaner tank underneath. Cleaned the kegs pretty well, did the inside of the diptubes to, even washed the outside of the keg. You need a pretty reasonable pump, but not too big, the first time we tested it; it launched the keg about 3M up, ended up with a 3-way valve to shunt between cleaning chemicals and rinse water, another for recirculating the cleaner or rinse water to waste.
It was for a small winery that was trying to sell kegged wine, a business that worked less well than the keg cleaner.
Mark


----------



## Boxcar (25/9/18)

like you, I have zero use for a multi post to fit onto a keg. On the other hand, a multi-post with a back-end threaded in a more common format could have a lot of uses. MFL, NPT, BSP, etc.


----------



## enoch (25/9/18)

Boxcar said:


> like you, I have zero use for a multi post to fit onto a keg. On the other hand, a multi-post with a back-end threaded in a more common format could have a lot of uses. MFL, NPT, BSP, etc.


Actually some 1/2 male to whatever a standard post is bushes in SS would go nicely with these for integrating into cleaning and related systems.


----------



## hotmelt (25/9/18)

How about a keg post adapter that would lift the dip tube say 20-30mm higher off the bottom of the keg if adding hops.It would save cutting some of the dip tube off.


----------



## goatchop41 (25/9/18)

KegLand-com-au said:


> We wanted to do a mini competition and get some feedback from you guys.
> 
> I was hoping to see what you guys thought about this product and also thought we could share some ideas on how to use this product.
> 
> We have already started to use these multi posts on a few kegs here at our warehouse but we wanted to see what ideas you could come up with?



I'd certainly start with using them for force carbing through the liquid post - there's nothing more annoying than having to try to fit a liquid QD on to your gas line (when you're not using push-in fittings), then swapping it back later...QDs with barb instead of MFLs are a bitch for this!

I'd probably also use them to make a kegmenter out of one of my cornys. I would be able to use the liquid post to not only perform closed transfers out of the kegmenter, but also to bubble some CO2 through when doing a dry hop in a second keg and wanting to rouse the hops


----------



## gap (26/9/18)

you can buy MFL screw on fittings with a barb on them .


----------



## Boxcar (26/9/18)

gap said:


> you can buy MFL screw on fittings with a barb on them .



why?


----------



## sp0rk (26/9/18)

Boxcar said:


> why?


It's handy for swapping between gas or liquid ball locks on stuff like transfer hoses , etc


----------



## theSeekerr (26/9/18)

Brewman_ said:


> Sorry, not a fan of making fittings that can fit multiple different designed input output sockets / posts.
> 
> The posts were made different for a reason, and that is good design. These things are normally done for safety and / or eliminating the chance of contamination. I like those features in the connectors



Ball lock fittings aren't very good at that, though - generally it's quite easy to get a disconnect onto the wrong post, and then it's tricky to get it off again.

For cases where the design does a good job of preventing you from hooking it up the wrong way (like pin lock posts) I totally agree with you.


----------



## goatchop41 (26/9/18)

gap said:


> you can buy MFL screw on fittings with a barb on them .



Thank you, but I am very well aware of that...
I was answering the question that started the thread, pointing out the use that I would have for them, as almost all of my QDs are barbs and I can't be arsed buying a heap of QD with MFLs


----------



## KegLand-com-au (2/10/18)

Andyd said:


> I'd replace the three I have in my wall for cleaning:
> 
> One runs high concentration line cleaner,
> One runs water
> ...



Definitely like the sound of that. 

If you dont mind me asking what button valves did you use?


----------



## KegLand-com-au (2/10/18)

hotmelt said:


> How about a keg post adapter that would lift the dip tube say 20-30mm higher off the bottom of the keg if adding hops.It would save cutting some of the dip tube off.



This is not a bad idea. Ideally though it's best just to use a stainless hop bomb like this:
https://www.kegland.com.au/stainless-hop-bomb.html

These are cheap and also they mean you can remove the hops after they have infused.

The issue with just putting hops into the keg is that if they sit there for a long time the start to decompose giving you undesirable flavours in your beer. 

So ideally I think you want to be able to remove the dry hopping from the keg after 3-4 days.


----------



## Pugdog1 (23/10/18)

Did anyone win this?


----------



## altone (23/10/18)

Pugdog1 said:


> Did anyone win this?



Good question! @KegLand-com-au tell us who won (pick me pick me  )


----------



## KegLand-com-au (25/10/18)

FarsideOfCrazy said:


> The newer ones do, I have one that fits both gas and liquid disconnects



Yes that is correct. The new ones do. 

https://www.kegland.com.au/carbonation-line-cleaning-cap.html

If you look at the image in the above link you an see two score marks in the outside diameter. If you have a double score mark like this then you already have this part that will fit both gas and liquid posts.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (25/10/18)

Hey guys,

Sorry we forgot about this thread. The winners are:
altone
enoch

I have just private messaged both of you guys so we will send you both prizes. Thanks for your ideas guys.


----------

